# Indy ~ TESTING READY!!



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2014)

Its been a while sense I updated on Indy, mostly because its been such a struggle with her placentitis issue. She started with it at day 145 and has been being treated for MONTHS now




Thankfully we are at day 297 and doing GREAT.

Over the past few months she has developed more and more of an udder, however never yet has produced milk. Vulva did get long at one point but Thankfully we were able to get her past that episode.

Ive been educating myself on all things placentitis, including foaling and post foaling care. Ive read that red bag incidents can be higher in the placentitis mare so I am going to be very diligent in her foal watch. I would really appreciate any and all help keeping eyes on her as she gets closer... I have ordered seramune, as a precaution, and have read all I can get on red bag deliveries.

I do have questions about red bag that I havent seemed to get full answers on, so any help on that would be wonderful also.

Does the mares water break with a red bag?

Ive also read that compromised foals tend to come on the early side so I am stalling Indy at night now.

She is a maiden mare also... Here are the pictures I have from today, day 297...


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

No water gushes out like in a regular delivery, as the whole placenta has separated from the uterus. Once you cut through the red bag (VERY carefully), and tap the amniotic sack, you will see the water come.

With her history so far, I think you are being prudent to be watching her closely. We want this little one to come safely to the ground!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you Diane! I am so excited for this foal... Seems like the longest wait Ive had with a mare. Wednesday will be day 300 and I am so excited she has held on this long....


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm very excited for you too. Can you take a picture or two of her -- I'd love to see how she looks since on the cam all I can do is see down on her!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2014)

Sure will, stay tuned for an update


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok day 299 after all day turn out, udder going up and down from day to day. Belly starting to drop, lots of clear fluid from udder no milk yet.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

Her udder is developing nicely, and her tummy is looking very good! Can't wait to see this little one after your long and busy wait!

She's sleeping flat out and resting quietly. So cute.....she's running in her sleep....like a puppy does.

And so nice she potties all in one place! Good girl!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2014)

Her udder is up quite a bit, i think we are starting the normal up & downs now. Its been hard trying to figure out whats placentitis udder and what is normal for the gestation... I have noticed she is doing more butt rubbing the last couple days and I know its normal for this time frame, just really wanting her to hold on another 3 weeks...

Most of my mares have been foaling in the 325-335 range as well as other mares that have been bred to my stallion. Today Indy is at 300.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

Even at 300, baby should be fine. But we'll pray with you that she gives a few more weeks to let baby grow a bit more. But not to worry. Even if born now, all should be well and healthy.

She REALLY likes the back of her stall. Most of the time all I can see is her fanny and legs. Tell her to move a bit closer to the camera so we can see more of her beauty! (Maybe tipping the cam up a little bit, with give us more of her to see. Although we can certainly see the whole stall this way -- just not all of HER! ) LOL


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you think it will still be ok given she is a full size mare ( 14 hh) and bred to 11.3 hh pony ? The earliest Ive seen a pony born was 311 and she was fine.. Just makes me nervous I guess...

Her hay bin in on that back wall so she will stand back there and munch. I am working on getting a new barn, and the new stall will be taller so should be able to see more of them next foaling season, so excited!

Her udder went down a bit after turn out today, though not as down as last night...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely safer than breeding a smaller mare to a bigger stallion.

Looking forward to seeing what shes been hiding.

Happy & safe foaling to you


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Ryan, I agree Ive always felt more comfy breeding my small stallion to bigger mares for the sport pony crosses. I am getting excited now that its getting closer too...

Oh and I wanted to show yall how Kates filly has turned out, she is super cute now!She has really taken after her daddy, with her mommas roaning...


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, she's beautiful. Nice movement, too.

Yes, I think she'll be fine. Breeding to a smaller stallion is the safest, and anytime we can get over 300 days, we know baby has made it past the premature point. So, every day she hangs on is a day better, but baby should not have any of the prematurity problems if born now.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Diane, I wasnt sure, I am really hoping we get another 3-4 weeks. The past 2 days her udder has grown significantly and her vulva has gotten deeper pink, slightly longer.

Ive not dealt with this issue before so am concerned and trying to learn as much as I can...


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not thinking you will get another 3-4 weeks, her udder is definitely growing nicely, but hoping she'll give you a bit more time.

Can you take a picture of her vulva, so we can see how she's elongating? That might give me an indication of how fast she is progressing.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2014)

well I dont have a before Vulva pic to compare to but its longer than it was, it was a tight small thing, now more normal looking? lol...

udder back down a bit tonight... every day I feel like we dodged a bullet


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree with Diane , I don't think you will have to wait 3 weeks. She is elongating nicely & her udder is looking a treat.

Shes such a lovely Mare Holly


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Ryan... I adore her. She is a sweet mare and love attention. I really hope to get a pinto foal from her, Ive never had a pinto born here so if she thows color it will be our first!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 12, 2014)

Hoping you get you wish


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

She's elongating beautifully! Some good rolls to move that little one a bit forward of center, and she should go!

Praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy PINTO baby!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks so much yall. She has been doing a lot of butt rubbing today. Rolled some and is happily out grazing. I tried to get a sample to test to see where we are at and that big ole udder cant spare a drop, lol So I will start testing when she gives it up.


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

Exciting!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2014)

Day 304 udder going down during the day up HUGE in the am. Was able to test it tested 7.8. I think we will be able to hang on another week at least. She has started her last round of antibiotics, unless she carries to next month. She is still wide, but not lopsided... Belly still hanging lower. She had a good roll so excuse her dirtiness


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2014)

she looks great Holly! sorry I haven't been able to watch for you as yet but I'm on board now




what is the time for you over there?

p.s what kind of camera do you have? you video is always mega clear! been looking at what cameras to get with Suzie due beginning of august hehe


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Cassie! Here is the link to the cam I use, http://www.supercircuits.com/security-cameras/bullet-security-cameras/high-res-weather-resistant-day-night-bullet-security-camera-pc338hr I also have it hard wired to the house.

I gave her a good scrubbing before putting her up tonight. She loves to be hosed down after hot days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks great Holly !!! if you could send some warmer weather to Cassie and I we would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> She looks great Holly !!! if you could send some warmer weather to Cassie and I we would be greatly appreciative.


haha true very true Ryan! though we are at least getting some sun today after a freezing weekend!

thanks for that link Holly you are amazing!  it looks very similar to the one I have on order mine might not be quite as good as your in the night time, but I will keep your link saved just in case I'm not happy with mine. do you have a light on in her stall in the night time? or is it pitch dark


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

She is looking good Holly, and baby is moving in just the right direction forward!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 16, 2014)

Cassie the light in my barn is a 25 W bulb. I also have a second 25 W over the stall behind hers. Thats all we need to get a nice clear picture and still enough for me to see well

I think she is getting close, today her udder was HUGE when I went to feed. Just keeps getting bigger and bigger. Hope to get 10 more days out of her


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, I'm crossing my fingers for 10 more days......you're not asking a lot are you??


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh Holly she's looking great! And I agree with the others - I dont think you will have much longer to wait to see this (pinto) baby! The main thing to remember with a possible red bag delivery is that you need to get baby out fast. Hopefully as soon as you carefully split the red bag you will see baby right there inside the following white 'bubble' and approaching in the right position. This is the time to grab baby's legs and to help/assist it on a speedy delivery - not actually pulling, but keeping the pressure there to easy it out with each of the mare's contractions, and whip the bag off the baby's head as soon as the chest is delivered. Remember that once true labour starts and the placenta separates, baby has lost its oxygen supplies until birth has taken place, so as fast a delivery as possible is vital!

I'm sure everything will be fine, she's a great mare for breeding, especially to a smaller stallion, and you are doing the right thing by keeping such a close eye on her. Cant wait to see this very special foal after all that you and she have been through.

Good luck!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you all so much Its so nice to have such warm support.

Day 306~

Her udder stayed up last night, this morning it was bigger and wider. I didnt test but will tonight, she has clear, thick, semi sticky fluid. Teats are not filled. Udder all but there. Vulva not relaxed enough but looking closer. Belly has shifted higher, not quite there either. More butt rubbing, a bit of rolling, holding tail out and to the side. I think I am going to start foal watch.


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2014)

I think that's a good idea. She is looking really good. A few good rolls could move that little one forward, and her udder can make rapid changes at this point.

All very exciting!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Holly



)

just checked in on Indy she is calmly grazing her stall, foal looks like its sitting a little more forward at the moment



she is leg shifting and tail swishing alot foal might be sitting in an uncomfortable position...


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

Indy down sternal


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

back up


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2014)

God girl, standing right under the cam! Looks (from the top) like baby is lining up -- it seems she would look more slab-sided if I was standing behind her. All good, and all moving forward!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2014)

Day 307, making some more progress. Tail head becoming more pronounced, Vulva really relaxing, though she can still squinch it up tight if she wants to



Her calcium is starting to rise and her ph is at 7.8. Udder staying up more at night but still not as full as mornings, Udder still doesnt look ready. Havent seen/ felt foal movement , which always un nerves me.

Thank you all so much for the extra eyes on her !!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

she is looking almost ready to go





I'm at home sick today so I'll keep an eye on her while I'm awake hehe
is there a different link for macs Holly? can't get the camera up on my macbook...?


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2014)

WHOOOHOOOOO!!!! You may not have felt baby, but that little one just her know in a big way that s/he was there!

What a delightful kick momma just took from that delightful baby!

Of course, that what momma gets for punching baby with her nose several times! (Guess she was uncomfortable, and thought she could push that baby around. BOY! Did she get a response -- "don't mess with me, momma." )


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

Just checked on Indy and she's munching her hay happily. Come on Indy, we need to see this baby!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2014)

Day 309, LOTS of butt rubbing going on, gave herself a bald spot on her bum, Udder bigger & wider. Still testing 7.8 calcium rising more. Shouldnt be much longer!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow not long for sure! So exciting!

Holly do you know if you're camera link can be used for macs? I can't get it up on mine ?


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Standing quietly swishing her tail. Such a pretty lady!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Diane




Cassie I am not sure, I believe you will have to down load the silverlight, and I have been told that it works with Internet explorer as well as Google. If not try fire fox... I hope that helps...

I will be going out to check Indy soon... Thanks again yall for checking in on her


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2014)

Update please.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry, weekends are so busy here





Last night her udder went down significantly and wasnt much there this morning. Tonight at 6:30 it was still down. I will be checking around 10:00. In my experience, mares that have had decent udders that stay then go down for a cpl of days usually pop right back up and get serious, so I am still on semi high alert





She is 310 days ( at the least, could be 317) so I dont put anything past a maiden





Again than yall so much for checking in on her


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2014)

Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2014)

Interesting amount of butt masage going on in Indy's stall right now! She looked as though she was enjoying it though LOL!! She's such a sweet girl isn't she?


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2014)

Quietly waiting.....she's looking so good! Such a pretty girl for sure!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks



Yes she is super sweet, and has enjoyed her butt rubs so much that she has created bald spots, silly girl. Her udder has been down a bit but the front is maintaining its wideness. We are at day 311 and I expect to see her udder grow again soon then give us milk to test.... I am wondering if her foal has shifted positions a bit and taken some pressure off that was causing her to have some edema. Last night her vulva was a bit swollen.

I am going to get some more pictures of her side view and post tonight


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok so that was easy, so here are the side views and this mornings udder

to me it looks like her tail head area is really relaxed. Def feels squishy.


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2014)

DITTO the tail head relaxed. Looking good!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 24, 2014)

Indys udder started to go up last night a bit. It was up a bit more this morning. I checked on her about 1 pm after shes been out moving and grazing and its up a bit more! I will update with pictures tonight when I put her in for the night.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 24, 2014)

Foal has moved forward of center now....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2014)

Getting Excited for you Holly !!!

Not long now


----------



## Bonny (Jun 24, 2014)

Sigh, Her udder actually looks less impressive than I thought Lol.... Happily munching her hay, got her last deworming before baby is born and now I just watch and wait





The last few weeks are the longest of the entire pregnancy LOL, I am so happy she has made it this far. A cpl more weeks wont hurt my feelings a bit!


----------



##  (Jun 25, 2014)

Standing quietly. Looks like baby has moved a bit wide again, so hopefully she's giving you a little more time. Of course, a few good rolls would line that little one back up, so we'll watch and see. She's looking good, and all is exciting!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok Updated pics, foal is almost invisible from behind now



Udder on the rise, had some loose poo tonight at 10 pm check, has fluid but teats arent filled. Didnt test, prolly will later tonight if she has made more changes, if not tomorrow. tomorrow will be 315!!


----------



##  (Jun 26, 2014)

Totally slab sided now! Okay, come on little one!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2014)

Udder up & down again...LOL!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 26, 2014)

Ph has started to drop, vulva looking a bit relaxed, vulva getting red, so will be checking again in a cpl of hours. Milk was easy to get, but udder & vulva doesnt quite look ready.


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2014)

She's looking good, just hoovering her stall at the moment.

Come on Indy. We're praying for a safe and uneventful delivery whenever you're ready!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 27, 2014)

Testing 7.2. Udder and vulva are not quite there, vulva more red than last night... Milk is thin, sticky and clear white... makeing progress!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2014)

Exciting!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 27, 2014)

ditto the exciting!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2014)

Same results tonight, milk a bit whiter, less clear vulva has gotten a bit redder... making slow as we go progress. I am one happy mare owner, that she has carried this far... Day 316.... Never thought I would be happy to see every new day, usually we are going HURRY UP!


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2014)

Ditto that. We are so happy that she's doing so well and giving you the extra days you were hoping for.

She's looking great!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 28, 2014)

Raining off and on all day so poor Indy has to stay stalled today. she is at a stand still today, ph was 7.8.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 29, 2014)

Indys udder doesnt look much different , BUT, her milk has changed from semi sticky and thin/watery to THICK n super sticky! still tests 7.5 , but i feel now she bares close watchin! Yay for positive changes!


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2014)

We're with you on this....praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy baby!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2014)

prayers for a safe delivery


----------



## Bonny (Jun 30, 2014)

day 319... testing 7.2 tons of easily expressed GLUE lol. cal not quite there ph not quite there....I feel like she is teetering on the brink. I dont think, its going to be much longer... Course now that Ive said THAT... we all know what is going to happen! HA!!

Not to mention I am sorry yall have to look at bald bum pics... she sure is getting into the press & Rub game...


----------



##  (Jun 30, 2014)

In that last picture it seems she's getting nicely elongated. A bit of a side view, but you know we don't mind looking at "bum" pictures! LOL

Looks like her manure is getting looser -- not quite cow patties, but definitely not the perfectly formed poo she usually does! Praying for a safe delivery -- and anxious to see this little one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2014)

Best of luck for a safe arrival


----------



## Bonny (Jun 30, 2014)

udder down again after grazing, tail head very relaxed, vulva more relaxed... testing same at 7 pm


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2014)

She's just munching her hay right now, but from your pics she looks as though she could drop at any time! Sending prayers for a safe smooth foaling - when she decides to get on with it!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2014)

Indy down sternal. resting quietly... she looks great Bonny!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't tell if Indy is dreaming or having contractions... she is down flat but I think she is just dreaming... lol she is quiet now funny mare.

roll and back up looking very slab sided now...


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2014)

Standing quietly, but certainly looks ready to go. She just "has the look" to me -- can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 1, 2014)

Everything the same so far... maybe by tonight will have some changes... Sigh, now that we are at day 320 and I am ready, she isnt! Getting excited!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2014)

its so good that Indy has held on for so long! alright Indy time to pop that baby out


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like baby has moved a bit sideways again. Maybe the last move before momma rolls and gets him/her in place!

Come on Indy.....the time is just perfect!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 4, 2014)

udder starting to look a bit more promising now... Day 323


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking good holly .


----------



##  (Jul 4, 2014)

Good job, little momma!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 4, 2014)

testing about 7.0 shouldnt be to much longer.....


----------



##  (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking better with each picture!! Come on Indy!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 4, 2014)

Now I am getting excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tests 7.2 again but starting to square off! Whoot!


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks like time to get excited. Come on Indy!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2014)

Ack, no changes this am ... i feel like she has a few more days... but things can change quickly... going to let her out today, but watch her CLOSE! last night I dreamed she had a black tobiano colt...


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2014)

And she has been out RUNNING and playing with Grace ( 2yr old) and Kates 6 month old foal. Udder down quite a bit from it all lol!


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2014)

Baby must be in an uncomfortable place.....lots of foot stomping! LOL

Come on Indy, we're ready to see this little one!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 5, 2014)

ok testing 6.8!!!!! calcium is almost there!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't watch as I'm on my mac



I'll be able to watch tomorrow as I'll be back at work, best of luck if she foals tonight, praying everything goes well.

xo


----------



## Bonny (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Cassie... hope your able to catch it, If not I will have a video linked. Her Udder is much fuller, teats starting to point out... testing between 6.4 & 6.8!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 6, 2014)

COLOSTRUM is in! testing 6.4 or less... yay!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

Woohoo!!!! Best of luck for foaling Holly!

Hoping all goes well

Looks like I'll be waking up to a new baby!!! Soo exciting!!! ?? praying all

Goes well.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck - praying for a safe smooth foaling!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 6, 2014)

Praying for a safe foaling!

I have your cam up watching. She is standing munching on hay as of now.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks so much yall! She is testing lower than 6.4 now. Calcium is through the roof.... I expect labor anytime now!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooh no baby yet???? I'll be at work in an hour so I'll jump on and watch




so very exciting!


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2014)

Standing quietly, and I'm so glad I got back in time! Come on Indy girl! We're praying for a safe an uneventful foaling of a living beauty!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2014)

Come on Indy


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

down flat but looks to be quiet... come on girl!


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

2 big rolls and she is back up


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

yawning and sloppy poo...


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2014)

Quietly hoovering her stall. Come on Indy.....


----------



## Bonny (Jul 7, 2014)

Still testing ready. Lots of milk. Udder ready, vulva red, has some mucus. I am getting anxious....


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2014)

empty STALL, so she must be outside doing that last bit of rolling! LOL

COME ON INDY~!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 8, 2014)

Day~ 326? Ive lost count.... Testing ready for 3 days.... looks ready as ever !!

Cant wait to meet this foal!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

Exciting Holly cant wait to see what Bonnys been hiding





Wishing for a safe foaling for you !!!!!


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2014)

She is just quietly grazing her stall. Come on Indy.....everything is a go now, and we're very excited to see this little one!!


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2014)

Just sleeping....laying down.....come on Indy....just roll to your side and let's get going!!

Rest well, little momma. You'll be busy soon enough!


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2014)

Standing quietly, with a little back foot shifting......and so we wait! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2014)

lots of poops in the stable today... maybe cleaning out?



fingers crossed!


----------



## misty'smom (Jul 9, 2014)

I just tried to view your cam on my iPad and it does not work. I have been viewing other cams through the Puffin app but still no luck with yours



. Even though I can not watch Bonny I wish you the best for a safe foaling of a healthy baby!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2014)

hey Misty's mum I can't get the cam up on my mac either



can only watch while I'm at work


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

Just standing quietly in the center of her stall, with her butt to us. Sure looks slab-sided and ready to go.

Come on Indy, make today THE day!


----------



## Brody (Jul 10, 2014)

I see a little baby in there!!! Congrats! Foal looks to be up and doing well, so hopefully and uneventful birth? Can't wait to see pics! Diane just posted about 20 minutes ago - so I wonder if the baby was either laying and hiding somewhere from the camera or was it born in the last 20 minutes?


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## JAX (Jul 10, 2014)

YAY Congrats!!!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds like there is a foal a foot, so I'm anxiously awaiting pictures, since I don't watch mare stare (doesn't stream well on my computer).

Congrats!


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

She must have been hiding that baby this morning. I see from the site baby was born around 2:30 -- so part of what I said was correct.....TODAY WAS THE DAY!!!!!

What beautiful long legs -- just a beautiful boy, and so glad all is well with Indy. She did a good job, and YOU did a fabulous job!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Congratulations hoping to see some photos soon


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

He looks very pretty -- some kind of blaze on his face. Can't wait to see some pictures without looking "down" on him!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry it has taken me so long..... Oh catching up on sleep was nice!

Welcome Hy~ Quiet Riot!!! Sorrel colt With a have a stripe and 1 rear sock! He is sooo soft and seeks attention... Legs to the moon and looks so refined... I am so excited. He is stunning!

More pics to come as he unfolds!!


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

What an absolute beauty!! Or, I guess I should say so very HANDSOME, but he is stunning!! Indy did great!!


----------



## Bonny (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone. He is really something! I am so thankful every thing went with out issue,


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2014)

He is lovely and well worth the wait. Glad to hear you have enjoyed some sleep


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2014)

Many many congratulations Holly - he's absolutely stunning!! My sincere compliments on all your hard work, care and attention throughout this pregnancy without which Indy would never have had the opportunity to be a Momma and this gorgeous young man wouldn't have had the chance of a life. Well done you - give yourself a pat on the back and a huge hug, they both owe you a huge debt!!


----------

